# Heads up distemper outbreak



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a friend posted this on face book 

HEADS UP DISTEMPER OUTBREAK - Please Read if you're in UK- will you please warn all of your dog walkers about the distemper outbreak and to make sure their dogs are vaccinated. It is in South Yorkshire, North Nottinghamshire, Warwickshire, South Staffordshire, and parts of Southern and Eastern England. It has now reached Derby - 17 ferrets have had to be PTS in Derby with diste...mper. Several of the......se have been out and about in Derby before showing symptoms so everyone needs to be aware that it is about.

THIS IS BEING BROUGHT IN FROM IRELAND SO PLEASE DONT TOUCH ANY IRISH DOGS YOU ARE OFFERED OR IF FROM A SO CALLED RESCUE CENTRE THAT HAS TOOK FROM IRELAND MAKE SURE IT HAS BEEN FULLY VACCINATED FOR AT LEAST 4 WEEKS, AS THIS IS STARTING TO KILL DOGS AND IS A VERY DISTRESSFUL ILLNESS FOR A DOG TO GO THROUGH!!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

This rumour has been doing the rounds for a while. Im not sure there is any truth in it, although it is always good to check that your dogs are immunised/protected. 

I'm not sure it's helpful to tell people to avoid Irish rescues. The situation in Ireland with dogs being euthanised is so so sad. Anything that can help has got to be positive. I know a few people with Irish rescues, all wonderful dogs and not their fault they were born - and saved thankfully from sure death.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I#m not really sure what it is & do you have to specifically ask about a vaccination to immunise your dog from this? I assume it's not in the vacs as a puppy & the year boosters etc...


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

If your dog has had it's puppy jabs and boosters than you don't need to worry, I think distemper is covered in those.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right that's great  Don't need to worry then  Always get scared to hear theirs things that can kill my babies!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, distemper is included in puppy vaccinations and at least every 3 year boosters although some vets do everything every year.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How do you catch it and what is it??


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

DONNA said:


> How do you catch it and what is it??


It's a terrible virus which is often fatal. Which is why we vaccinate against it. Unvaccinated dogs and new puppies are at risk (hence why you need to avoid puppy contact with unvaccinated dogs and their faeces). 

More info here: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canine_distemper

I know vaccination is also a big debate, but if you choose not to boost it's a good idea to titre test to check that your dog is still protected.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us Kendal ... much appreciated xxxx


----------

